# Ayuda con Mezcladora



## pepeluche (Sep 7, 2009)

Hola a todos saludos amigos electronicos

Suy un aficionado de la electronica, no muy versado en el tema pero conozco lo suficiente para realizar pequeños proyectos.

He hecho varios pedales de distorsion que saque de www.tonepad.com y han funcionado perfectamente.

El problema ahora es que quiero hacer una mezcladora de instrumentos y he visto que la mayoria de los circuitos de basan en la misma teoria, sin embargo, no logro hacerlo que funcione!

Estoy utilizando un OPAMP TL071 como sumador, pero el problema es que en mi proto se pierde la señal despues de la primera resistencia, y la impendancia de salida es realmente baja despues del OPAMP, por lo que me gustaria que revisaran mi circuito y me dijeran que es lo que estoy haciendo mal, pues no funciona.

Mi plan es sumar al menos 4 señales de instrumentos pasivos, 2 guitarras electricas, una electoacusticay el bajo. Tambien sumar 6 microfonos, que son 4 de bateria y 2 de vocales. Todo esto lo quiero hacer monoaural para empezar, ya que quiero probarlo antes de seguir adelante. Ese es mi plan, pero por ahora, quisiera poder hacer mezcla de instrumentos con este circuito.

El capacitor del final es de 10uf polarizado. Los de entrada son de 1uf polarizados. Y creo que las resistencias entre la entrada inversora y la salida, y de la salida hacia tierra estan invertidos 10k y 100k :-S

Espero que puedan ayudarme. Saludos y gracias


----------



## pepeluche (Sep 8, 2009)

Que tal, no hay respuestas hasta ahora, espero que puedan ayudarme. Encontre estos dos circuitos ya que quiero hacer algo sencillo para comenzar, me podrian decir si funcionan para la aplicacion que requiero.

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2009)

pepeluche dijo:


> El problema ahora es que quiero hacer una mezcladora de instrumentos y he visto que la mayoria de los circuitos de basan en la misma teoria, sin embargo, no logro hacerlo que funcione!


 
Efectivamente, todos los mezcladores usan la configuración de sumador de masa virtual, que es la que vos estás usando.



pepeluche dijo:


> Estoy utilizando un OPAMP TL071 como sumador, pero el problema es que en mi proto se pierde la señal despues de la primera resistencia, y la impendancia de salida es realmente baja despues del OPAMP, por lo que me gustaria que revisaran mi circuito y me dijeran que es lo que estoy haciendo mal, pues no funciona.



Y que es lo que tiene de malo eso?
Luego de la resistencia de 47K la tensión vale CERO, por que ese punto de la entrada inversora del operacional copia la tensión de la entrada no-inversora y como ella está a 0 volt, también lo está la entrada (-). Ese es el funcionamiento normal de un amplificador operacional y de la configuración que estas usando. En ese punto el A.O. trabaja POR CORRIENTE, no por tensión, así que midiendo ahí no vas a encontrar nada...
Por otra parte, claro que la impedancia de salida del A.O. es baja! ya que está configurado como fuente de tensión controlada por tensión. y la impedancia de salida es baja al estar realimentado negativamente en este modo. Nuevamente, así trabajan los A.O. y lo que estas viendo es completamente normal...lo anormal sería si no funcionara de esta forma.
A menos que digas cual es el problema real que tienes y por que "no funciona"...no vamos a poder ayudarte.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2009)

Ambas configuraciones son correctas y te deberían funcionar.
Que la impedancia de salida sea "Baja" es algo deseable, ya que te permite conectar a tu mezclador otras etapas sin perjuicio de la calidad de la señal.
Si es que no te funciona busca algo mal armado.


----------



## pepeluche (Sep 8, 2009)

Gracias por sus respuestas.

El problema es que el volumen despues de la etapa de sumado es casi nulo, requiero añadir una etapa de preamplificación despues de el sumado?

En los otros circuitos se ve que hay una preamplificación antes de los microfonos y las lineas no lo llevan, todos se suman a la entrada inversora del OPAMP y luego llegan hacia la salida.

En este punto, deberia de tener ya la mezcla de los line-in y los mics y deberia de ser posible conectarlos a un amplificador directamente, no?

Ese es el problema, que el volumen en una de las mezclas es bajo y en el otro nulo.

Voy a verificar el armado, pero se me hace muy extraño que siendo tan simple no lo pueda hacer funcionar.

Aunque me estoy animando a armar mejor los modulos de preamplificación con equ de 3 tonos y mezcla de linea y microfono unas 6 veces y el mezclador de tupolev para evitar la fatiga. Aunque en realidad si deseo hacer trabajar este mezclador.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2009)

Buenas. 

Tengo en mente hacer una mezcladora para el tractor de un amigo con la que pueda escuchar la radio y la emisora por los altavoces que ya tiene. 

Tengo diseñado parte de un circuito como el del primer mensaje, añadiendo una etapa inversora a la salida del sumador, pero no tengo puesto ningun condensador.

Se que se usan para filtrar la componente continua de la señal, pero simulando con el OrCAD funciona bien. ¿Deberia añadirlos?.

Ademas tengo un problema, y es que el tractor tiene alimentacion de 12V, pero no -12V, y como la señal de audio es alterna necesito obtener esos -12V (o -5 es igual). No se como obtenerlos.


----------



## algp (Sep 13, 2009)

pepeluche dijo:


> Gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> El problema es que el volumen despues de la etapa de sumado es casi nulo, requiero añadir una etapa de preamplificación despues de el sumado?


Cual de los 3 diagramas que has mostrado es el que estas intentando hacer?

El diagrama mostrado en el primer post tiene un grave problema de polarizacion del op. amp. Suficientemente grave como para que no trabaje en absoluto. Al trabajar el circuito con alimentacion simple ( 0 - 9V ) la entrada no inversora *NO* deberia ir conectada a tierra, si no mas bien a un punto que este a +4.5V ( Vcc/2 ), usualmente creado con dos resistencia en serie + un condensador.
Esto puedes ver que esta hecho en el primer diagrama de tu segundo post. ( mixer 5 mics 2 lines ). En conclusion... este circuito podria trabajar si se hace un cambio en el circuito: ( alimentacion del op. amp. dual ( +9 ,0,-9V ) o entrada no inversora del op. amp. a punto Vcc/2 en forma similar al primer circuito del 2ndo post )

El primer diagrama de tu segundo post tiene una resistencia de tamaño excesivo a la salida ( 220K ). No es normal ese valor de resistencia a la salida y podria ocasionar una caida fuerte del nivel de la señal. Cambiando esa resistencia de 220K a la salida del op.amp. por una de 220 ohms deberia funcionar.

El 2do diagrama de tu 2do post deberia funcionar.

Si deseas mas información sobre uso de op. amps. con alimentacion simple mira el sgte documento:
http://www.eng.yale.edu/ee-labs/morse/compo/sloa058.pdf

--------

Sasha

Lee este post te puede servir.
Este mismo post que estas leyendo. Y la información sobre hacer trabajar op. amps. con alimentacion simple esta en el enlace indicado.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2009)

¿A que post te refieres Algp?.

Estoy echando un ojo al enlace que pusiste, pero no encuentro lo que busco.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2009)

Vale; ya me voy dando cuenta.

Gracias Algp


----------



## pepeluche (Sep 19, 2009)

Gracias por sus respuestas, si tenia la sospecha de que el problema venia de la alimentacion dual y/o tierra virtual 

Voy a construirme la fuente dual de 15V ya probar porque intente armar la minimix con una entrada y un mic, pero con una bateria de 9v y tierra virtual y NO me funciono. Igual y ya esta cocido el integrado y me estoy dando de topes.

Como sea muchas gracias y voy a probar, al cabo que "echando a flamear se aprende"

Saludos


----------



## Sasha (Nov 3, 2009)

Otra pregunta: ¿como puedo calcular los valores de los condensadores y resistencias?.


----------



## Sasha (Ene 12, 2010)

Estas Navidades he montado el circuito, con unos condensadores de desacoplo de 100nF y resistencias de 10K. Tengo dos problemas.

Lo probé con el movil y un MP3 y el volumen es considerablemente inferior, ademas del hecho de que la voz no se escucha, salvo en algunas canciones o con distintos cantantes. Tambien lo probé con una emisora y por supuesto que tampoco se escucha.

¿Tengo que poner condensadores mayores?. ¿Puedo amplificar la señal jugando con los valores de resistencias como si se tratase de un operacional en configuracion de amplificador inversor?.

El operacional que use es un uA747.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## algp (Ene 12, 2010)

Sasha dijo:


> Estas Navidades he montado el circuito, con unos condensadores de desacoplo de 100nF y resistencias de 10K. Tengo dos problemas.


 
- Que circuito has armado?
- Si has hecho alguna modificacion - correcion al circuito, indicalo.
- Es mono o estereo?
- Como se ha hecho las conexiones de entrada... y que hay a la salida?


----------



## Sasha (Ene 12, 2010)

Pues el del primer mensaje de este post, un amplificador sumador sin los potenciometros de entrada y sin la carga de 10k a la salida. Como ya dije, los condensadores que utilice son de 100nF de plastico y las resistencias tanto de entrada como la de realimentacion, son de 10k, es decir, sin ganancia.

Ademas la patilla no inversora esta conectada a masa virtual.

En cuanto a lo de mono o estereo es estereo, aunque de esto ultimo no controlo.


----------



## algp (Ene 12, 2010)

El hecho que se atenue la voz me hace pensar en que posiblemente estas tomando la señal de salida del mp3 en forma incorrecta ( entre L y R , en lugar de entre L y masa , o-y R y masa ).

Por otro lado seria interesante saber a que cosa va conectado el mezclador. Un amplificador? 

Si es estereo serian dos mezcladores iguales, uno para cada canal.


----------



## Sasha (Ene 18, 2010)

Pues como neofito en temas de audio, es posible que me haya pasado lo que dices. No obstante, salvo la voz el resto se escucha; ademas, en alguna cancion de otros grupos si se escucha algo la voz, aunque no muy bien. 

Lo que hago es introducir la señal de audio al circuito mediante jacks. Las pruebas las hice en los dos canales que tengo (sumo solamente dos señales) y en ambos pasa lo descrito. 

No tengo ninguna etapa amplificadora, solo el sumador.

Las pruebas las hice conectando unos auriculares. El objetivo final es conectarlo a unos altavoces corrientes, y una de las señales sera mono y la otra estereo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola.

Haces la prueba, los audífonos no son apropiado para conectar directamente al sumador.
Por qué no usas la entrada auxiliar de tu computador y conectas tus audífonos a la salidad de audio del computador.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Sasha (Ene 18, 2010)

Basicamente por que la fuente no la tengo cerca del ordenador. Tenia pensao probarlos conectandolos a una entrada de audio de la radio del coche, pero no estaba en ese momento asi que tire de lo que habia.


----------



## algp (Ene 20, 2010)

En el enlace sgte puedes ver la disposicion de las señales de un jack estandard:
http://pinouts.ru/Home/Tele35s_pinout.shtml

La señal se debe tomar entre Ground y Left signal para el canal Left. Y entre ground y Right signal para el canal right.

Concuerdo con el aficionado en que la salida del op.amp. usualmente no esta pensada para manejar directamente audifonos de 32 ohms. Segun veo el datasheet del LM747 la amplitud de salida *maxima* cae a 7Vpp ( con alimentacion de +-15V ) para una carga de 100ohms. Con 32 ohms podemos esperar aun menor tension de salida.


----------



## Sasha (Ene 20, 2010)

Si, lo de la señal estereo mas o menos ya lo tenia claro despues de leer las respuestas.

¿Sabeis que impedancia tienen unos altavoces normales de coche?. No obstante conecte una señal de audio de un mp3 a un osciloscopio y si no recuerdo mal era de unos 60 mV pico pico, con lo cual, el 747 deberia ir sobrado ¿no? (en cuanto a tension). La alimentacion de mi circuito es +- 6V, con la patilla no inversora a masa virtual.

Gracias, estoy aprendiendo mucho.

Ah, y otra cosa. Tengo un primo que me dice que no es necesario invertir la tension despues del sumador inversor; ¿es cierto?. Recuerdo que mi montaje se basa en un sumador inversor y la salida de este la paso por una etapa inversora sin amplificacion de tension.


----------



## algp (Ene 21, 2010)

La impedancia de audifonos normales de mp3 suele ser 32 ohms. Altavoces normales de coche creo que andan entre 4 y 8 ohms.
Y con respecto a la inversion despues del sumador inversor es correcto lo que te han dicho. De hecho no es necesario volver a invertir la señal.


----------



## jonathan1992 (Mar 17, 2011)

hola amigos , bueno no se mucho del tema de la mezcladora , pero bueno yo hice una mezcladora , bueno me compre un diseño de esos que venden en la tiendas , bueno lo ensamble y al momento de provarlo , hay mucho zumbido o ruido por decirlo asi , pero claro las señales actuan con normalidad , osea que sale la musica , micro etc etc , pero todo sale con ruidos , el punto es que leendo en la hoja del diseño , decia que le colocaban en el diseño de la placa unos condensadores de 1uF por 50 v antes de la salida para evitar precisamente eso ,los zumbidos , bueno mi duda es ? ¿que pasaria si le coloco un condensador de mas microfaradios ? no se quiza 10uf o 47 o 100uf , ¿eso evitara que se generen zumbidos ? , bueno agradeceria mucho al que me pueda ayudar  y bueno disculpen mi ignorancia


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2011)

jonathan1992 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos , bueno no se mucho del tema de la mezcladora , pero bueno yo hice una mezcladora , bueno me compre un diseño de esos que venden en la tiendas , bueno lo ensamble y al momento de provarlo , hay mucho zumbido o ruido por decirlo asi , pero claro las señales actuan con normalidad , osea que sale la musica , micro etc etc , pero todo sale con ruidos , el punto es que leendo en la hoja del diseño , decia que le colocaban en el diseño de la placa unos condensadores de 1uF por 50 v antes de la salida para evitar precisamente eso ,los zumbidos , bueno mi duda es ? ¿que pasaria si le coloco un condensador de mas microfaradios ? no se quiza 10uf o 47 o 100uf , ¿eso evitara que se generen zumbidos ? , bueno agradeceria mucho al que me pueda ayudar  y bueno disculpen mi ignorancia



Y digo yo, ¿ No te parece que para poder opinar habría que ver el esquema ?

¿ Te gusta el color de mi bicicleta ?


----------



## jonathan1992 (Mar 17, 2011)

uhmmm si pero ,bueno haciendo una remota idea , segun algunos conocimientos de la electronica , bueno si le aumento el valor de los condensadores , se evitara los ruidos , en la salida ???   pues he visto que en los diseños de mezcladoras siempre hay filtros o condensadores antes delas salidas y es distinto los valores de los condesadores que he visto , por eso pregunto a mayor microfaradios , menor es la rpesencia de ruidos en una mezcladora???


----------



## Dano (Mar 17, 2011)

jonathan1992 dijo:
			
		

> uhmmm si pero ,bueno haciendo una remota idea , segun algunos conocimientos de la electronica , bueno si le aumento el valor de los condensadores , se evitara los ruidos , en la salida ???   pues he visto que en los diseños de mezcladoras siempre hay filtros o condensadores antes delas salidas y es distinto los valores de los condesadores que he visto , por eso pregunto a mayor microfaradios , menor es la rpesencia de ruidos en una mezcladora???





Mejor sube el esquema.


----------



## djwash (Mar 17, 2011)

Buenas.

El ruido es como un tuuuuuuuuu, o como un wiiiiiiiiii, o como un fsssssss, o como cuando vas en moto sin casco (que esta mal) y sentis solo el viento???

Pon algun esquema, esos capacitores (entrada/salida) generalente no son la cauda de ruidos de ese tipo...

Revisa la fuente.... Subi un esquema, ponete las pilas...

Saludos..


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 17, 2011)

> fogonazo dijo:
> ¿ Te gusta el color de mi bicicleta ?


no te enojes pero aunque seas muyyyy electrónico, si no hay un circuito no se te puede ayudar, imagínate cuantos modelos puede haber......


----------



## betodj (Mar 17, 2011)

jonathan1992 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos , el punto es que leendo en la hoja del diseño , decia que le colocaban en el diseño de la placa unos condensadores de 1uF por 50 v antes de la salida para evitar precisamente eso ,los zumbidos , bueno mi duda es ? ¿que pasaria si le coloco un condensador de mas microfaradios ? no se quiza 10uf o 47 o 100uf , ¿eso evitara que se generen zumbidos ?



Tiene razón djwash respecto a esos capacitores (el problemas existiria si no los tuviese, recordar que esos capacitores son de acople-desacople es decir, acoplan la señal, pero bloquean la componente de continua que es la que genera zumbidos) normalmente son electroliticos de 1 a 10uF (estudiar concepto de XC "reactancia capacitiva").

Por otro lado: (considerando que el ensamble esta bien hecho (soldadura, cto. impreso  (no protoboard)
a) revisa los blindajes (malla) de entrada de los RCA hacia la placa.
b) La carcasa de cada potenciometro deben estar unidad con alambre rigido (o una placa metalica) y aterrizados.
c) La fuente de alimentacion debe ser de buena calidad (buen filtrado y corriente necesaria)
(tambien puedes aterrizar la carcasa de este).
d) Unir los chasis de cada fuente de señal (reprodctor CD, tape, ecualizador y mezclador con el chasis de amplificador).
e) usar cables de buena calidad y blindados.
f) alejar el trafo de la placa ("lejos" del circuito preamplificador)

PD. subir el diagrama y especificaciones..


Un saludo...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 16, 2011)

Hola amigos, antes que nada les doy las gracias por intentar ayudarme a resolver mi problema, les cuento:
-Me dieron ganas de armar una mezcladora con 4 entradas para microfono y 1 entrada para auxiliar, asi que decidi armar el circuito que subo, se llama "Sumador de señales".

Lo que hice fue comprar todas las piezas, y al terminarla, solo suena la entrada de auxiliar, las 4 entradas de microfono, no suenan, ese es el problema, subo una imagen en paint de como conexione todo.
help me!!!!! please
SALUDOS!!!

PD: Cada microfono y el auxiliar tienen su potenciometro de volumen


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2011)

El esquema sumador de señales *NO* es apto para micrófonos, ya que estos requieren una amplificación extra.
¿ Probaste conectar la señal auxiliar a alguna de las entradas de micrófono ?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 16, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Probaste conectar la señal auxiliar a alguna de las entradas de micrófono ?



Amigo, las acabo de probar, y efectivamente todas funcionan, entonces ¿como puedo solucionarlo???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2011)

Con un previo de micrófono (Para cada entrada de micrófono) antes de la barra de mezcla.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 16, 2011)

Gracias amigo fogonazo, encontre este que tu mismo recomendaste, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-microfono-phantom-15879/#post105094, entonces tengo que hacer uno de estos por microfono????

Otra duda, lo de las resistencias de 10k en los micros, es necesaria o se las puedo quitar y puentear la salida del micro con R y L del mezclador???

SALUDOS!!!

PD: El del mensaje #4

o puedo usar este tambien???
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/lf071_mic.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> Gracias amigo fogonazo, encontre este que tu mismo recomendaste, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-microfono-phantom-15879/#post105094, entonces tengo que hacer uno de estos por microfono????.....


Exacto, uno de esos o el que guste, pero debe ir uno por cada entrada de micrófono.


> Otra duda, lo de las resistencias de 10k en los micros, es necesaria o se las puedo quitar y puentear la salida del micro con R y L del mezclador???


¿ De que esquema estas hablando ?


> ......o puedo usar este tambien???.........


También puedes emplear ese.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 16, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ De que esquema estas hablando ?



Sobre el archivo paint, en el que muestro como conexione los micros, ahi puse unas resistencias, esas las dejo o las puedo quitar???


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 17, 2011)

PD: Amigo, este circuito:





¿Cuantos Amperes consume????
¿que frecuencias y que salida me da???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2011)

Las resistencias no veo/entiendo donde las conectaste ¿ Esquema ?
Cada etapa de previo consume unos 30/50mA
La respuesta a la frecuencia cubre perfectamente el rango de audio.
La señal de salida dependerá de la señal de entrada que entregue el micrófono. Se puede estimar en unos 200/500mV


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 18, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Las resistencias no veo/entiendo donde las conectaste ¿ Esquema ?



mmm, subi una imagen que se habre en paint, en el primer mensaje, esta en .rar, en la imagen, se ve como puse las resistencias de 10k en la entrada de cada mic., esas las dejo??? o las puedo quitar?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## BKAR (Oct 18, 2011)

no se podría implemente aumentar la resistencia entre la salida del TL072 y la entrada no inversora...o reducir las res de 33k? esto en el caso de usar solo MICs...que opinas fogonazo?

si es que las res de 1ok van directamente al opamp
al quitarlas matas la etapa de suma de señales


----------



## foc (Oct 18, 2011)

> Las resistencias no veo/entiendo donde las conectaste ¿ Esquema ?



a este esquema se refiere......... Mastodonte Man


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2011)

foc dijo:
			
		

> a este esquema se refiere......... Mastodonte Man



Esto es un esquema: 





Esto *NO* se que cosa es :enfadado:

Ver el archivo adjunto 61681​*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*18)* Cuando publique algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede *"Prolijo"* no es justo que uno tenga que *"Torturarse"* los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.

Existen en la red infinidad de programas de todo tipo como para hacer un esquema *"Presentable"*


----------

